# GLPease Cairo



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Mixture of red, orange and bright virginias, oriental and a "whisper" of perique. This blend is awesome. It has a very oriental flavor and a fairly subtle sweetness from the VAs an a bit of a nutty character at times. The perique may or may not have made an appearance somewhere in the latter half of the bowl. Althought it is supposed to be "wonderfully complex" I didn't see anything complex about it. Lights and burns easily straight from the tin. I think all you guys who like light VAs and VApers or something with a definite oriental flavor will like this.


----------



## glassjapan (Feb 15, 2006)

I love Cairo! Something about the mix sits just right with me. Every now and then, it'll go sour tasting...but it's one that i've been smoking a bunch of lately.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Sounds nice. I have been wanting to try something with orientals in it. Since this one doesn't have latakia it might be the ticket. Thanks for the review Mad Hatter.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

glassjapan said:


> I love Cairo! Something about the mix sits just right with me. Every now and then, it'll go sour tasting...but it's one that i've been smoking a bunch of lately.


Yep, I forgot to mention the sour taste. I also get that when I'm smoking blending orientals. I think that comes from getting them too hot.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I've gone through a couple bowls of GLP Cairo, so here's my review. Let me preface it by saying that I'm not a big fan of oriental blends, I find that leaf a tad rough.

Cairo is a classic Pease blend. Out the tin, its dry (perfect moisture, that is) and loose cut. Typical sourdough tin aroma of a GLP blend.

First bowl was a learning curve, as this is a very fast burner. Second bowl I Frank Filled a larger bowled Bjarne and got a good smoke. Not bad, in fact pretty good. But (see above preface), I'm not a fan of Oriental leaf and can only tolerate it when smothered in Perique.

Solid VAs behind it, a good quantity of oriental (not overwhelming) and yes, a touch of perique. The perique is enough to sweeten the blend, while the orientals provide the complexity (and roughness, aka sourness). The VAs are very mild, this is a contemplative blend, fill an enormous bowl and sip while solving the mysteries of the universe. It is a fast burner, but never hot. When well-filled, it provides an average length smoke. No gurgling, no relights (except by inattention), subtle flavor that waxes from the orientals, and wanes to the VAs, with the hint of perique wafting through. Perfect burn, took to the match like a champ and burnt down to white ash with nary a crumb of dottle.

Not bad, not great. But good. I'll finish the tin, and maybe sock a few tins away to re-examine in a few years, but its not TAD material for me (yet). For anyone who likes mild and subtle VAs, and wants to try an English-lite (i.e. orientals but no latakia), you will probably enjoy this one.


----------



## tobac&tea (Jun 25, 2009)

Cairo is one I've wanted to try, but haven't gotten to yet.

Ya'll should try Embarcadero for a straight Va/Izmir experience. A little sour -- though tempered by the Va, and VERY dry smoking. The sourness you mentioned reminded me of embarcadero.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'll have to try this one. The mention of perique scared me off at first, but it sounds like it's added with a very light hand, so it might not bother me. As for the sour taste of orientals, I_ love_ that taste! But then I'm one of those oddballs who loves licorice, and takes deep inhales whenever I smell a skunk. Bad wiring, I suppose...


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

RJpuffs said:


> I've gone through a couple bowls of GLP Cairo, so here's my review. Let me preface it by saying that I'm not a big fan of oriental blends, I find that leaf a tad rough.
> 
> Cairo is a classic Pease blend. Out the tin, its dry (perfect moisture, that is) and loose cut. Typical sourdough tin aroma of a GLP blend.
> 
> ...


Good review....makes we want to give it a try!:nod:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

MarkC said:


> The mention of perique scared me off at first, but it sounds like it's added with a very light hand...


Not even a light hand. Just...a _whisper.

_I'm going to have to try this along with Embarcadero. I really like this Yenidje Supreme I've been smoking, Orientals are a lot of fun when you keep them away from Latakia.


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

Well I tried my first bowl this morning in my Crane while doing paperwork. Evidently it has a interesting room note because my swamper said it smelled like smoking weed. He usually likes the vanilla and blockade runner I have been smoking this week. Nice smooth maybe nutty smoke. Didn't get any sweet at all but did not get any sour so I guess that's good. Will try again later and see what else I can taste.


----------



## tobac&tea (Jun 25, 2009)

So I've finally made my way around to Cairo and been smoking a lot of it lately. I think it is fantastic and very much at home in the very highest echelon of Pease blends. Definitely unique. Tart, dry, and a bit rough at first, it mellows into an incredible VA sweetness about halfway through -- underscored by the oriental and perique. Pack it just a bit loose and smoke it slowly. There are Pease blends that are slightly less impressive that I will smoke more regularly just because they are more in the beaten path of flavor I want daily, but Cairo is outstanding as a change of pace for me.


----------

